# 5 acre in W. WA



## kabri (May 14, 2002)

Selling our mini farm just East of Seattle. Half pasture half woods, pond, 2 stall barn with large hay storage and large loafing shed that has housed our flock of sheep for many years (18). Private community, great neighbors, shared well with great water. We are moving to our dream property with more room. Here's the listing link, thanks for looking! http://www.tinam1.remax.com/listing...D=24873714&RfrASiteID=71079969&DblLtSrch=TRUE


----------



## kabri (May 14, 2002)

Forgot to add, entire property is fenced except the small front yard.


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

well, for those who will balk at the price, that is actually a very typical price for a house on 5 acres in this area. In fact there is a house near me on 5 acres that is smaller than this one in my area and it is listed for 30,000 MORE than this. Sadly, in the real estate market here, this is a good deal. 

I hope you sell it quickly! Good luck.


----------



## kabri (May 14, 2002)

Thanks Cindy, we hope that it is priced right for the area. Not being greedy, it's just time to make the move to our remote new homestead that we have been working on for 10 years.


----------



## prairiedog (Jan 18, 2007)

Lovely place it would be my dream place.


----------



## kabri (May 14, 2002)

prairiedog said:


> Lovely place it would be my dream place.


Thanks prairiedog, I sure hope there are folks out there who feel the same!


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

I hope it sells! How is the market in your area? 

Here, it seems mostly Short Sales and Foreclosures are selling and it sure makes it hard for other folks to sell their homes! I sold a 19 Acre property, for some Clients, with a beautiful home on it for $350,000 (a little over a year ago). It was located in Poulsbo, couldn't believe it went for that price! A few view properties, of the private rd we are on, but on the view side, went at Auction due to not selling. Both have sweeping Hood Canal and Mountain Views, on 5 acres of rolling property, completely different houses (one sold for $350K, the other for $275K, which surprised me).


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

I grew up in that area, even went to a few of the schools listed. Its a beautiful area.
Not sure how it is now, it used to be a very woodsy area. Its not far from Snoqualmie Pass. Lots of hiking. Winter skiing. Not sure if there is still hunting allowed, its the gateway to some awesome wilderness.

Good luck!! I would buy it in a heartbeat if I had the money.


----------

